# Finding parts for a motorized ceiling mounted TV



## DIYNewbie1980 (May 23, 2021)

Hey everyone. Not sure if this has been posted before or not, but I'm trying to setup a ceiling mounted TV that disappears into the ceiling. I have the TV and counterweight mounted. The route for the cabling is also setup. I have a garage door opener with a length of chain in the middle of the cable to move the TV up and down. The problem is that the garage door opener moves too fast and slips off the chain. So I'm trying to see if I can rig up something to reduce the speed. I was planning on maybe some kind of gear reducer. But it seems like that kind of thing is mostly for commercial applications and very expensive to do. At least that's what I'm finding on my own. Does anyone have any other ideas? Or maybe another place to find some gears that I can use?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Pics of what you have?


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Put a smaller gear on the motor that will slow the chain down.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

1980....Sorry don't have a quick solution....but your project sure sounds intriguing.....share it with us and some pic's... we may have some ideas.

WELCOME HERE

Some reduction pulleys maybe....????


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

These Guys figured it out:










Linear Actuators | Electric Linear Actuators | FIRGELLI


FIRGELLI Linear Actuators suit a huge range of applications and industries. All Actuators are in stock, ship the same day. Call our helpful staff today.




www.firgelliauto.com


----------

